# Do many of you have issues past the orig 50k miles?



## Roman-dude (Feb 10, 2010)

Just trying to see how "necessary" it would be for the car to be a CPO. I generally scoff at the extended warranties, but am glad my 328xi is a CPO - they already replaced a sensor at ~75k (that would've run me ~$1,400) and just now (at ~83k) an oil gasket (would be $800, if hadn't been covered). Dealer prices, obviously. So with me hitting 100k and the end of the CPO warranty soon, I am starting to think if it's time to dump this one and move on to 335d. The question then is how often do they break past 50k.. often enough to have to limit my search to CPO's only or not often enough so that I could get it cheaper and risk it.. 
thx!


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Roman-dude said:


> Just trying to see how "necessary" it would be for the car to be a CPO. I generally scoff at the extended warranties, but am glad my 328xi is a CPO - they already replaced a sensor at ~75k (that would've run me ~$1,400) and just now (at ~83k) an oil gasket (would be $800, if hadn't been covered). Dealer prices, obviously. So with me hitting 100k and the end of the CPO warranty soon, I am starting to think if it's time to dump this one and move on to 335d. The question then is how often do they break past 50k.. often enough to have to limit my search to CPO's only or not often enough so that I could get it cheaper and risk it..
> thx!


I don't have an answer to your qestion regarding how often d's "break" after 50k, but I would recommend a CPO'd vehicle or at least buying one that is still under factory warraty and extending it before it expires.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Roman-dude said:


> Just trying to see how "necessary" it would be for the car to be a CPO. I generally scoff at the extended warranties, but am glad my 328xi is a CPO - they already replaced a sensor at ~75k (that would've run me ~$1,400) and just now (at ~83k) an oil gasket (would be $800, if hadn't been covered). Dealer prices, obviously. So with me hitting 100k and the end of the CPO warranty soon, I am starting to think if it's time to dump this one and move on to 335d. The question then is how often do they break past 50k.. often enough to have to limit my search to CPO's only or not often enough so that I could get it cheaper and risk it..
> thx!


If those were the only two things to worry about prior to 100k miles then I'd question the value in paying a premium for a CPO or extended warranty. Since both probably could be done for much less at a non-dealer.


----------



## boooomer (Apr 23, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> If those were the only two things to worry about prior to 100k miles then I'd question the value in paying a premium for a CPO or extended warranty. Since both probably could be done for much less at a non-dealer.


I think it comes down to what a CPO'd car will cost vs a non CPO'd car. If there was a way to put hard dollars on the actual cost of the CPO warranty then you could make an informed value judgement.
Keep in mind that the CPO warranty is much better than the best BMW Extended Warranty that you purchase from the dealer. The CPO warranty is essentially an extension of the new car bumper to bumper warranty with noted exceptions. The Extended Warranty is named coverage only and there's a lot of Diesel related stuff NOT named.
Also w/re to New Car Warranties, In any transaction purchasing a BMW (or Audi) with some new car warranty left, it's extremely important to know when the warranty actually ends & don't assume that it's 4 years after the original purchase date. It could be less.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Honestly, I have a very hard time accepting that any car will have enough problems prior to 100k miles to justify paying much(if any) premium for a warranty extension. That is just me though and everyone has their own outlooks on things.


----------



## Roman-dude (Feb 10, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> Honestly, I have a very hard time accepting that any car will have enough problems prior to 100k miles to justify paying much(if any) premium for a warranty extension. That is just me though and everyone has their own outlooks on things.


Well, I was generally of the same mind. The reason I got this one as a CPO was that it was a really good deal all around and I don't feel that I paid much extra for that. I am pretty happy now that I did though. But my question really is whether it was just me who got unlucky with the fact that those things broke (and a motor mount too, but that was under 50k) or if that's a genuine reliability issue with many bimmers. Depending on how common such things are (and hopefully current owners are the best to answer that) I'll make a call on whether to pay a CPO premium (obviously depending on how big it'd be) or not. What adds to the issue here is that there really aren't that many 335d's out there..


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I do not see a sensor and a gasket as any level of unreliability. Sensors are just plain dumb luck more times than not, I do question how a sensor ends up costing $1400 though because that price implies to me more than a sensor. I do not know on the gasket, that seems odd to me to have gone out but would guess being up north that your environment is harsher on things. When I have shopped CPO v. non-CPO cars in the past there was always at least a $2k difference in cost and usually a lot more than that. I suppose the only reason I personally would like to have the extra warranty is if I was making payments on the car while still in that period of usage.

The things that I'd maybe find concerning about the 335d is the repairs some have posted up on here about having to get done. The primary one being the people who had to have the top ends of their motors replaced. But if I were to get too worried about those then I'd probably not even buy the model car.

I routinely look on things like autotrader to get an idea of what my 335d might be worth and there always seems to be a fair number of the cars for sale. I do not think they are hard to come by at all if willing to expand ones search outside their immediate driving range. Guys on here have said via cars.com they even have found some new ones still collecting dust on lots.


----------



## Roman-dude (Feb 10, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> I do not see a sensor and a gasket as any level of unreliability. Sensors are just plain dumb luck more times than not, I do question how a sensor ends up costing $1400 though because that price implies to me more than a sensor. I do not know on the gasket, that seems odd to me to have gone out but would guess being up north that your environment is harsher on things.


Ok, dumb luck is a good info, that implies it's not common. As for the prices, maybe one needs to divide them by a factor of 3 or more to get the real price, hell, they wanted me to pay $190 for an air filter change...



Snipe656 said:


> When I have shopped CPO v. non-CPO cars in the past there was always at least a $2k difference in cost and usually a lot more than that. I suppose the only reason I personally would like to have the extra warranty is if I was making payments on the car while still in that period of usage.


I am fairly certain my premium was under a grand, since i knew what this type of a car with that mileage should have cost me. I guess buying it on the last day in February during a snowstorm and being the only customer in the showroom helped. I def agree w/you and wouldn't pay anything near 2k for that.



Snipe656 said:


> I routinely look on things like autotrader to get an idea of what my 335d might be worth and there always seems to be a fair number of the cars for sale. I do not think they are hard to come by at all if willing to expand ones search outside their immediate driving range. Guys on here have said via cars.com they even have found some new ones still collecting dust on lots.


Thanks, I've looked, there're def some. I just meant that there are significantly less 335d's than 328's, that's all.


----------



## Roman-dude (Feb 10, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> I do not know on the gasket, that seems odd to me to have gone out but would guess being up north that your environment is harsher on things.


Had my receipt here, here's what it says: "T/S oil leaking from valve cover gasket. Tech installed new cylinder head cover"


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Roman-dude said:


> Had my receipt here, here's what it says: "T/S oil leaking from valve cover gasket. Tech installed new cylinder head cover"


Fairly common on BMW's in general. Not sure about the M57 thouth


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Roman-dude, for me comes down to peace of mind. I bought my 2009 335d last year in August with only 3,800 kms (2,360 miles) on it. My warranty was up last month with my car at 19,500 kms (12,100 miles) yet I still bought the extended warranty package for it.


----------



## Roman-dude (Feb 10, 2010)

GreekboyD said:


> Roman-dude, for me comes down to peace of mind. I bought my 2009 335d last year in August with only 3,800 kms (2,360 miles) on it. My warranty was up last month with my car at 19,500 kms (12,100 miles) yet I still bought the extended warranty package for it.


Got ya. Since I see you're up in Canada, how's winter driving for you there with the RWD?

thx


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Roman-dude said:


> Got ya. Since I see you're up in Canada, how's winter driving for you there with the RWD?
> 
> thx


I run MPSS in the summer and then throw on my MPA3 tires for the winter. Winter driving is all about being smart IMO and knowing the conditions. The 335d is well balanced with a 51/49 weight distribution too.

Toronto and Brooklyn winters would be pretty similar when it comes to winter/snow driving.


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

Snipe656 said:


> Honestly, I have a very hard time accepting that any car will have enough problems prior to 100k miles to justify paying much(if any) premium for a warranty extension. That is just me though and everyone has their own outlooks on things.


Unfortunately, it is not uncommon for BMW's to have their auto transmissions fail prior to 100K. That is the primary reason I will consider an extended warranty on my X5.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Penguin said:


> Unfortunately, it is not uncommon for BMW's to have their auto transmissions fail prior to 100K. That is the primary reason I will consider an extended warranty on my X5.


Which is interesting since they do not appear to always use the same manufacturer for their transmissions.


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

Snipe656 said:


> Which is interesting since they do not appear to always use the same manufacturer for their transmissions.


I've only know them to use GM and ZF for automatic transmissions. But reliability is not only dependent up the manufacturing quality/source, it also depends upon the application selection, maintenance specifications, and other things, such as shift programs, that the buyer can define.

"Lifetime" transmission fluid, as specified by BMW, certainly does not add to the reliability of transmissions.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Penguin said:


> I've only know them to use GM and ZF for automatic transmissions. But reliability is not only dependent up the manufacturing quality/source, it also depends upon the application selection, maintenance specifications, and other things, such as shift programs, that the buyer can define.
> 
> "Lifetime" transmission fluid, as specified by BMW, certainly does not add to the reliability of transmissions.


ZF promotes 100k mile fills which is what BMW and all other manufacturers also promote when using the ZF trans. ZF also has a severe service interval of approx 60k miles.

BMW has been known to provide goodwill replacement of a transmission that is within a reasonable amount of miles past the factory warranty.

Sent from my MB525 using Bimmer App


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

BMWTurboDzl said:


> BMW has been known to provide goodwill replacement of a transmission that is within a reasonable amount of miles past the factory warranty.


Confirming that they know there is a systemic problem, as out-of-warranty "goodwill" gestures are rather uncommon from BMW NA.



BMWTurboDzl said:


> ZF also has a severe service interval of approx 60k miles.


What does BMW specify as a severe service transmission interval?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Penguin said:


> What does BMW specify as a severe service transmission interval?


In another thread I read something like 100k for that "lifetime fluid" and the person said the number came from BMW. In my real world experience with other brand vehicles though if I put off changing the transmission fluid to 100k or so then I end up with a transmission failure within 15k miles of changing it but if I leave it in there it tends to last much longer. My theory is if I change it more regular than 100k miles then it will last longer due to less chance of sludge getting in there. I am not practicing that theory with my 335d though, I do with my truck but then again the service interval for transmission fluid on it is I think 30k anyway.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

The 335d apparently has the same transmission as the larger engined 7 series cars, not the other 3 series model automatics. It may prove quite robust if taken care of.

My experience in other automatics is to change the fluid much earlier and always make sure it is to manufacturer spec but 100% synthetic. That way it doesn't break down under high stress/heat in the slipping interface mechanism of planetary gearbox (non direct shifting) automatics.

Some mechanics will check the fluid for contamination and color, for example. I've had automatics that have had their fluid "cooked" by 12,000 miles, black by 45,000 miles etc. so changing it early on a high performance car makes sense to me.

PL


----------

